# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] Πρόβλημα με ανεμιστήρα φούρνου!!!

## maira77

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα....μετά τη χρήση του φούρνου(εντοιχιζόμενος Βοsch) λειτουργεί συνεχόμενα ο ανεμιστήρας για τη ψυξη χωρίς να σταματάει καθόλου και έτσι αναγκάζομαι και κλείνω τον γενικο για να σταματήσει (εννοείται μόλις ανεβάζω το γενικό ο ανεμιστήρας εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει).
 Έριξα αρκετό διάβασμα εδώ στο forum και έχω ψιλιμπερδευτεί εάν έχετε καμία φωτογραφία ή σχέδιο που μπορώ να βρώ να τσεκάρω το θερμικό του ανεμιστήρα ή αν έχει κάποια ασφάλεια που μπορεί να έχει καεί;

----------


## diony

Συνήθως υπάρχει ένας μικρός θερμοστάτης (klixon) πακέτο με μία βαττική αντίσταση όπου ενεργοποιεί  το ανεμιστηράκι , ή ενεργοποιείται μόνο του όταν η θερμοκρασία στο χώρο ανάμεσα  φούρνο και εστίες ανέβει πάνω από το όριο του συγκεκριμένου θερμοστάτη
Γράψε το E-NR της συσκευής μήπως μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο
To E-NR  uα το βρεις στο ταμπελάκι στα πλάγια της πόρτας του φούρνου ή στο μέσα μέρος του συρταριού του θερμοθαλάμου , αν έχει θερμοθάλαμο

----------


## maira77

diony , χίλια ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , όντως είναι στην πόρτα του φούρνου και ο Ε-NR είναι ΗΕΝ330551/01 FD8804 00112......κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη , ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## diony

KLIXON.jpg

πρέπει να έχει 2 εξαρτήματα σαν της φωτογραφίας , στερεωμένα στο επάνω μέρος του φούρνου ,  *το ένα από αυτά* *ενεργοποιεί τον ανεμιστήρα*  και πιθανό έχει μείνει βραχυκυκλωμένο , δεν κάνει επαναφορά όταν κρυώσει ο φούρνος
δεν ξέρω αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου , πάντως ότι ενέργεια κάνεις πρέπει να γίνει με την *ασφάλεια τροφοδοσίας της κουζίνας κατεβασμένη*
θα πρέπει να τραβηχτεί ο φούρνος από το ντουλάπι , να αποσυνδεθούνε οι εστίες  και να ανοιχτεί τα επάνω καπάκι για να φανούν τα klixon

βάλε το E-NR στο e-shop της BOSCH (αλλά με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες) HEN330551/01
και ρίξε μια ματιά στη διασκόρπιση που σου βγάζει , στη δεύτερη σελίδα είναι αυτό που θέλουμε να δούμε

αν δεν είσαι σίγουρη , θα πρέπει να καλέσεις κάποιο τεχνικό



edit

το e-shop εδώ

http://www.bosch-eshop.com/eshop/bosch/gr/indexa.htm

----------


## maira77

Κατατοπιστικότατος!!! Θεωρώ πως αν πάω στο ανταλλακτικάδικο και ζητήσω θερμικό ασφαλείας για τον ανεμιστήρα του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου θα ξέρει πιο απο τα δύο να μου δώσει το 0202 ή 0203 , να μην τα ξεσυνδέω και τα συνδέω όλα 2 φορές ...  
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω συνδέσει 4 κουζίνες(όχι εντοιχιζόμενες όμως) , δική μου και φίλων , έχω βραχυκυκλώσει την κλειδαριά της πόρτας του πλυντηρίου ρούχων μου (γιατί αλλιώς δεν δούλευε) , έχω ξεμπλοκάρει τα νερά του εντοιχιζόμενου πλυντηρίου πιάτων μου , που τα κράταγε μέσα και είμαι στη φάση να αλλάξω δύο πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου πίστος της μάνας μου (μπάς και δουλέψει) , το τελευταίο με πληροφορίες απο το forum , δεν πιστεύω να δυσκολευτώ πολύ......
θα δείξει !!!! θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα.Γιατί αυτό το άνοιξε κλείσε του γενικού για να δουλέψω κουζίνα - φούρνο μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα. 
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## klik

> ...έχω βραχυκυκλώσει την κλειδαριά της πόρτας του πλυντηρίου ρούχων μου (γιατί αλλιώς δεν δούλευε)...


Μπράβο για τα άλλα, αλλά το παραπάνω έχει σοβαρό ρίσκο. Αν υπάρχουν παιδιά ή ηλικιωμένοι μπορεί να χάσουν κανένα χέρι... Αξίζει να αγοράσεις άλλη κλειδαριά

----------


## diony

> Κατατοπιστικότατος!!! Θεωρώ πως αν πάω στο ανταλλακτικάδικο και ζητήσω θερμικό ασφαλείας για τον ανεμιστήρα του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου θα ξέρει πιο απο τα δύο να μου δώσει το 0202 ή 0203 , να μην τα ξεσυνδέω και τα συνδέω όλα 2 φορές ...



πρέπει να είναι το 0203  αλλά δεν είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας αλλά θερμοστάτης λειτουργίας (*γράφω πιο κάτω*), αλλά θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις , δηλαδη αποσύνδεσε ένα από τα 2 καλώδια του *με κατεβασμένη ασφάλεια* ,μόνωσε το ,δώσε ρεύμα και αν δεν λειτουργήσει το  ανεμιστηράκι  είσαι μέσα
*πρέπει να είναι 60-65 βαθμών κελσίου με επαφή ΝΟ*
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΎΜΑ*
Επίσης συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για το #6
Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που έκανες

----------


## maira77

οκ , θα σχοληθώ με αυτό μάλλον το Σαββατοκύριακο και ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το τακτοποιήσω!!! Με βοήθησες πάρα πολύ και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ......όσο για το πληντύριο το είχα κλειδωμένο σε αποθήκη μαζί με τα απορρυπαντικά , οπότε δεν είχε κανένας πρόσβαση σε αυτό εκτός απο εμένα.
Θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα , μόλις επέμβω  :Smile:

----------


## ploukas

σωστος ο κωστας εχει κλιξον για ο συστημα ψυξεως οπως λεγετε ειναι κολημενο. ειναι μια διμεταλικη επαφη.

----------


## maira77

Επιστρέφω με καινούργιο πρόβλημα ......ο ίδιος φούρνος καίει το φαγητό!!!!!

----------


## tipos

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει χαλασει ο θερμοστατης η εχει σπασει η προεκταση του αξονα του θερμοστατη με αποτελεσμα οταν γυρνας το κουμπι θερμοκρασιας αυτο να γυρναει στον αερα χωρις να δινει κινηση στο θερμοστατη.

----------


## maira77

20160909_231943.jpg
Λοιπόν λύσαμε και τα δύο προβλήματα ακολουθώντας τις παλαιοτερες οδηγιες που μου δώσατε όντως το πρόβλημα ήταν ο μικρος θερμοστάτης ο οποίος εάν διακρίνεται και στη φωτο ήταν κατάμαυρος το δεύτερο πρόβλημα (το οτι εκαιγε τα φαγητα) θεωρησα ότι ηταν ο θερμοστατης του φουρνου , ο οποιος οπως φαινεται και στη φωτο ειναι συνδεδσμενος στο διακόπτη της θερμοκαρασίας του φούρνου και η ακρη του καταληγει στη πίσω πλευρά και εσωτερικά πάνω αριστερά του φούρνου.

Τις εστιες δεν τις αποσυνδεσαμε απλά τις γυρισαμε τουμπα σε μια πετσετα πανω στο παγκο της κουζίνας και τραβηξαμε το φούρνο εξω ίσα μέχρι την ακρη του ντουλαπιού και τον στηριξαμε πάνω σε σκαμπό.

Ξεβιδώσαμε το πανω μεταλλικο καπάπι και το πίσω δεν βαζω φωτο γιατι αυτο το σταδιο ήταν πανευκολο λίγες βίδες ευκολα αποσπόμενες και αντικρίσαμε στο πάνω μέρος κατευθείαν και τους δύο θερμοστάτες ένας μικρούλης με δύο απαφές του ανεμιαστήρα εξαερισμού και τον μεγάλυτερο που περιγράφω πιο πάνω συνδεμένο στο διακόπτη της θερμοκαρασίας του φούρνου , αυτός βγήκε πανεύκολα ο μικρός μας παιδευσε γιατι απο την σκουριά οι βόλτες στις βίδες είχαν γίνει ένα απο απο αυτό το σημείο περνάει όλη η υγρασία του ψησίματος απο τον φούρνο, εννοειται τραβήξαμε φωτο τις συνδεμολογίες.

Αποσυνδέσαμε πήγαμε σε τοπικο καταστημα με ανταλλακτικα το κόστος και για τα δύο 25 ευρώ συν 10 ευρώ το κυλινδρικο εξαρτηματακι που οδηγεί τον αερα απο το εσωτερικο του φούρνο στο επάνω μέρος για να το διοχετεύσει έξω το επάνω ανεμιστηράκι , λόγω σκουριάς , απίστευτο χάλι και αυτό όμως ευκολα αποσπόμενο απο το εσωτεδικο του φουρνου βρησκεται στην οροφη εσωτερικα μπροστά και αριστερά ακριβώς κάτω απο το μικρό θερμοστάτη.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπισαμε ήταν με το μεγάλο θερμοστάτη που το ποδαράκι του που συνδεεται στο διακοπτη ηταν μεγαλητερο και δεν κουμπωνε οποτε το κοψαμε το λιμαραμε μεχρι η πλαστικη ασφαλεια να κουμπωσει στο διακόπτη και όλα οκ η ακίδα εισερ εται απο το πισω μερος του φούρνου απο μια μικρη τρυπα επάνω δεξιά και καταλήγει εσωτερικά του φούρνου επάνω αριστερα και στηριζεται με μια βίδα επάνω σε ένα μικρο εξαρτήματακι επισης σκουριασμενο και αυτό και η βίδα , η ακίδα στο καινούργιο θεροστάτη ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο την παλιά οπότε απλώς λυγίσαμε  το τερμα του ερτήματος επισης πανευκολο λόγω της σκουριάς και η ακίδα τώρα καταλήγει κάτω απο την σύνδεση του γκρίλ .

Ο παλιός θερμοστάτης ήταν 345οC ο καινουργιος 320oC .

Επανατοποθετηση και ο φούρνος δουλευει τέλεια αλλά ένα εχω να πω για το συγκεκριμενο μονταλο αγοραστησε τον 8ο του 2008 και είναι τιγκα στη σκουριά .....ντροπή!!!δεν αγοράστηκε τσάμπα!!!αύριο θα λροσπαθήσουμε να ξεβιδώσουμε τον ανεμιστήρα της λειτουργίας αερα του φούρνου ο οποίος στις ακρες του ειναι παδαμορφομενος απο τις σκουριες οπως σκουριασμενο είναι και το κάλυμά του ......

Χίλια ευ αριστώ για οσους βοηθησατε δεν φανταζομαι τι θα ειχαμε πληρωσει αν ειχαμε καλεσει μαστορα το κοστος μας τωρα ειναι 25 οι θερμοστατε 10 το κυλινδρικο εξαρτημα και 9 ο ανεμιστηρας του αερα φουρνου τα δυο τελευταια θα τα αλλαξουμε οχι γιατι  ηταν απαραίτητο να αλλαχθούν αλλά για λογους υγειινης ,σκουριας απιστευτης την οποια φανταζομαι οτι την τρωμε κιολας καθε φορα που μαγυρεσουμε στο φουρνο και αναρωτιωμουν καθε φορα που καθαριζα τον φουρνο γιατι εβρισκα μικρα κομματακια σκουριας στον πατο της κουζινας η αποροια μου λυθηκε ,η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι καλά κρυμμενα τα σημεια που σκιυριαζουν και δεν φαινονται απλά κοιταζοντας το εσωτεριξο του φουρνου και παλι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ για τις σκουριες.

----------


## maira77

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.....πάλι πρόβλημα καινούριο.Σήμερα κατα τη διαρκεια ψησίματος στον αερα αρχισε να μυρίζει  καμμενη πυριτιδα και μετα απο λιγο ενω δούλευε ο αερας επεσε τελειως η θερμοκρασία στο φουρνο και αναγκάστηκα να γυρισω τον φουρνο στις αντιστασεις πανω κατω και συνεχισα εκει το ψησιμο....ευτυχως όλα καλά . Υποθέτω πως καηκε η κυκλική αντίσταση αλλά δυστυχως δεν εχω πολυμετρο για να την μετρησω.Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ειναι απο αλλού το πρόβλημα; Επίσης για να την βγάλω την κυκλική αρκεί να ξεβιδώσω το λαμάκι και να τραβήξω ή πρέπει πάλι να τον βγάλουμε έξω το φούρνο; Σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας για αλλη μια φορά.....Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## diony

Για να βγει η κυκλική αντίσταση , πρέπει αρχικά να βγάλεις το κάλυμμα που την προστατεύει , πιάνεται με 4 βίδες , αλλά αν δε έχεις πολύμετρο , μόνο οπτικά θα μπορέσεις  να την ελέγξεις , αν χρειαστεί να *βγει* *ή να μετρηθεί* , θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις και πίσω το φούρνο
Η μυρουδιά εκτός από την ίδια την αντίσταση , υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και από καμένο
 ακροδέκτη στη αντίσταση ή να μύρισε ο βακελίτης του επιλογέα

Αν βγάλεις το κάλυμμα της κυκλικής αντίστασης , συνήθως οι βίδες , αλλά και η λαμαρίνα είναι σάπια , αν δεν ταιριάζουν και δε σφίγγουν , κάνεις πιο πέρα άλλες τρύπες
Θα κάνεις έλεγχο και τη φτερωτή εννοείται
*Και πολύ προσοχή με το ρεύμα ότι κάνεις με κατεβασμένο διακόπτη και ασφάλεια της γραμμής της κουζίνας*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ήρθε η ώρα να εγκαταλείψεις την κουζίνα εξαιτίας των πολλών προβλημάτων σκουριάς / τρύπες κτλ σιγά σιγά θα γίνεται επικίνδυνη από τις απώλειες που θα έχει προς τα καλώδια που βρίσκονται πίσω από τον θάλαμο του φούρνου.
Αυτό το βλέπουμε στην 4η φωτό του μηνύματος #12.
Από την ημερομηνία (11-9-16) έπρεπε να είχες αλλάξει την φτερωτή του ανεμιστήρα της κυκλικής αντίστασης γιατί επόμενο ήταν να καεί . (είναι οριακά δυνατές αυτές οι αντιστάσεις που οποιαδήποτε μείωση ροής αέρα από τα πτερύγια του ανεμιστήρα είναι σίγουρα ζήτημα χρόνου να καεί) .
Δεν είναι μόνο στον ανεμιστήρα (φτερωτή) αλλά και στο καπάκι που καλύπτει τον ανεμιστήρα θα πρέπει και εκείνο να μην είναι σκουριασμένο καθώς  αν είναι σκουριασμένο αυτό έχει οδηγούς που κατευθύνει σωστά την ροή αέρα κυκλικά στον θάλαμο. 
Η θέση του πούρου του θερμοστάτη πρέπει και αυτή να είναι σωστή και όχι όπως νάναι . Αν π.χ. είναι η θέση πολύ κοντά στην αντίσταση θα κόβει νωρίτερα της επιλογής θερμοκρασίας του θερμοστάτη κτλ . 




> Επίσης για να την βγάλω την κυκλική αρκεί να ξεβιδώσω το λαμάκι και να τραβήξω ή πρέπει πάλι να τον βγάλουμε έξω το φούρνο;


Οι βίδες για να βγει η κυκλική αντίσταση , βρίσκονται στο πίσω μέρος του θαλάμου , θα βγουν πρώτα αυτές και η αντίσταση θα βγει από μπροστά από τον θάλαμο .



> αλλά δυστυχως δεν εχω πολυμετρο για να την μετρησω


Το πιο απλό είναι να βάλεις την λειτουργία χρήσης με ανεμιστήρα και την στρόγγυλη αντίσταση να δουλέψει (όχι την επάνω / κάτω αντίσταση ) και να πας να δεις τον μετρητή αν τρέχει ή όχι (εννοείται οι υπόλοιπες καταναλώσεις της οικίας θα είναι σβηστές ). Αν δουλεύει μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας , ο μετρητής θα τρέχει ελάχιστα , αν δουλεύει και η αντίσταση , ο μετρητής θα τρέχει γρηγορότερα .

----------


## maira77

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!!Το ρολοι όντως δεν τρέχει ....Αν η φτερωτη είναι αυτή που κυκλοφορεί τον αέρα στο φούρνο την άλλαξα μια εβδομάδα αργότερα....και αν το πουρο είναι αυτό το μικρό κυλινδρικο που παει απο τον φούρνο επάνω στο μπροστινο μέρος τότε και αυτο το αλλαξα απο τοτε το οποίο και κουμπωσε κανονικά γιατι το προηγούμενο ήταν τοσο παραμορφωμενο απο τη σκουρια που όντως δεν ηταν στη σωστη θέση .....και το καπακι απο το ανεμιστηρα της λειτουργιας του αερα το ετριψα σχλαστικά και απο εκεί τουλάχιστον καθαρισε όσο περισοτερο γινόταν η σκουρια......θα προσπαθησω τωρα με τη ν αντισταση για να παρω αλλη μια παραταση μεχρι την αλλαγή.
Και παλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!!!                              diony..."...Η μυρουδιά εκτός από την ίδια την αντίσταση , υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και από καμένο
ακροδέκτη στη αντίσταση ή να μύρισε ο βακελίτης του επιλογέα..." αυτα τα προβλήματα που μου αναφέρεις διορθώνονται με την αλλαγη της κυκλικής;Η αντιμετωπίζονται με άλλο τρόπο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> .και το καπακι απο το ανεμιστηρα της λειτουργιας του αερα το ετριψα σχλαστικά και απο εκεί τουλάχιστον καθαρισε όσο περισοτερο γινόταν η σκουρια......θα προσπαθησω τωρα με τη ν αντισταση για να παρω αλλη μια παραταση μεχρι την αλλαγή.


Το "καθάρισμα " σκουριάς στο καπάκι που βρίσκεται μπροστά δεν είναι λύση . Γιατί θα έχουν καταστραφεί τα κανάλια που βοηθούν να έχει σωστή ροή ο αέρας σε "είσοδο" και "έξοδο" του αέρα για να γίνεται σωστή ανακύκλωση . Με μη σωστή ανακύκλωση αέρα τότε θα αλλάζεις αντιστάσεις σχεδόν μέρα παρά μέρα . 
Το ίδιο ισχύει για τα πτερύγια του ανεμιστήρα φτερωτής.

----------


## diony

> αυτα τα προβλήματα που μου αναφέρεις διορθώνονται με την αλλαγη της κυκλικής;Η αντιμετωπίζονται με άλλο τρόπο;



Δεν διορθώνονται με την αλλαγή της αντίστασης , αυτό που γράφω μπορεί να συμβεί από κακή επαφή , που σε συνδυασμό με τα αρκετά αμπέρ που τραβάει η αντίσταση , υπερθερμαίνεται το σημείο επαφής
Για να το δεις απαιτείται οπτικός έλεγχος στα σημεία που ανέφερα
Κάνε έλεγχο εκτός από την αντίσταση αν είναι ακέραιη και τον επιλογέα φούρνου και ψάξε να δεις αν αυτός έχει αλλάξει χρώμα ή έχει παραμορφωθεί σε κάποιο σημείο

----------

